# Be Quiet! Silent Wings 3, kommt da mal was?



## keks4 (24. April 2016)

Guten Tag, man findet ja schon länger Gerüchte dazu das die SW3 bald kommen werden, man findet aber nichts konkretes... weiss von euch vlt jemand wann und ob die kommen? 

Danke im voraus


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. April 2016)

Ich habe schon einen in meinem Netzteil:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber warum benötigst Du ihn und wozu? Es gibt heute schon sehr gute Lüfter


----------



## evilgrin68 (24. April 2016)

be quiet! Support schrieb:


> In den Netzteilen sind 135mm Versionen des Lüfters verbaut. Gehäuselüfter haben nicht nur andere Abmessungen sondern auch erweiterte Anforderungen. Wir wollen die ohnehin schon guten Silent Wings 2 überbieten, bei gleicher Lautstärke mehr Leistung bieten. Dies bedarf Präzision im kleinsten Detail und ist uns mittlerweile gelungen. Die Verzögerungen von der ersten Ankündigung bis zum Launch hat keine marktwirschaftlichen Gründe.
> 
> Der Lüfter kommt, und zwar mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit Ende H1 2016.
> 
> ...



Das kann dauern.... Oder wie man auch sagt: When its done.


----------



## keks4 (24. April 2016)

Ich hab auch einen in meinem NT  es geht mir darum das ich mein neues Case (Tt Core X9) mit 4 silent wings 2 Ausrüsten will, nun würde ich mich aber ziemlich drüber nerven wenn kaum sind die lüfter bestellt der nachfolger auf den Markt kommt  darum frage ich


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. April 2016)

Wenn Du 140mm Lüfter suchst dann ist die aktuelle Empfehlung diese:
Fractal Design Venturi HF-14 (FD-FAN-VENT-HF14) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Narbennarr (24. April 2016)

Laut be quiet sollen die SW3 im Sommer kommen (vermutlich Juni)


----------



## corcoran2 (24. April 2016)

Auf die warte ich schon seit letzten Sommer.....immer wieder verschoben worden.....ich glaub schon nicht mehr dran


----------



## keks4 (24. April 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wenn Du 140mm Lüfter suchst dann ist die aktuelle Empfehlung diese:
> Fractal Design Venturi HF-14 (FD-FAN-VENT-HF14) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Ich will keine Empfehlung, ich will Sileng Wings  Danke für den vorschlag aber ich möchte auf die SW setzen, werde vermutlich noch bis Juni warten und wenn sie dann nicht da sind die SW2 nehmen...bis dann Schaffens die BitFenix Spectre auch noch


----------



## Narbennarr (24. April 2016)

corcoran2 schrieb:


> Auf die warte ich schon seit letzten Sommer.....immer wieder verschoben worden.....ich glaub schon nicht mehr dran



immerhin wurde die letzte zeit nicht mehr verschoben. Der Termin H1 steht schon recht lange.
Letzte Aussage war dazu Ende Q2, kann also maximal noch 8 Wochen dauern^^


----------



## corcoran2 (24. April 2016)

Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr.....


----------



## JoXTheXPo (24. April 2016)

Das wird ja schon fast wie half life 3[emoji12]


----------



## Meroveus (26. April 2016)

Ich habe das warten aufgegeben und andere Lüfter verbaut. Auch weil für den Preis zu wenig geboten wird. Sie bewegen eingebaut zu wenig Luft und sind bei 1000 RPM (mir persönlich) immer noch zu laut.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (26. April 2016)

Meroveus schrieb:


> Ich habe das warten aufgegeben und andere Lüfter verbaut. Auch weil für den Preis zu wenig geboten wird. Sie bewegen eingebaut zu wenig Luft und sind bei 1000 RPM (mir persönlich) immer noch zu laut.



Darf man fragen welche du genommen hast ? Mein PC soll nämlich bald in ein Define R5 umziehen und ich brauche dafür neue PWM Lüfter. Ich wollte mir eigentlich 3 x 140mm Silent Wings 2 holen, aber wenn es da bessere Alternativen gibt dann würde ich natürlich lieber die nehmen.


----------



## Adi1 (26. April 2016)

Naja, mittlerweise sind deren Lüfter schon ganz gut 

Ich glaube nicht, dass man daran noch extrem viel optimieren kann


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. April 2016)

Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltiert 
So langsam nimmt der Release der SW3 schon die Züge einer eLoop-Politik an.

Ob sich das Warten dann überhaupt lohnt, steht natürlich noch in den Sternen.
Bis dahin ist man mit den Venturi HF aber denke ich mal sehr gut bedient. Die liegen hinsichtlich der Effizienz sogar mit den eLoop gleichauf:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Anmerkung: *Erster Auszug aus meinen Testreihen. Weitere Abweichungen unter Vorbehalt.
Den Nanoxia NDS habe ich mal als Kontrastmittel dazugenommen


----------



## Boogeyman015 (26. April 2016)

Die Silent Wings 2 sind ja gar nicht so schlecht..


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (26. April 2016)

Ja deswegen habe ich die jetzt bestellt, ich habe keine Zeit ewig auf die Silent Wings 3 zu warten  Die werden wahrscheinlich eh nur minimal besser werden.


----------



## Boogeyman015 (26. April 2016)

Als was benutzt du die denn? Als reine Gehäuselüfter? Im Luxx hat sich einer von be quiet! mal dazu geäußert und er meinte, dass die Silent Wings 3 als reine Gehäuselüfter kaum besser werden.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. April 2016)

Naja, ein verbessertes Lager und ein neuer 6-Pol Motor sprechen immerhin für eine verbesserte Laufruhe. Von der reinen Leistung her darf man aber vermutlich keine Unterschiede erwarten, sofern sich das Design nicht noch ändert.


----------



## Boogeyman015 (26. April 2016)

Der gute Mann im Luxx meinte, dass die Radiator-Tauglichkeit auch verbessert wird


----------



## Narbennarr (26. April 2016)

Da der Rahmen noch immer offen ist, ist das hinfällig. der Druck soll aber besser sein und damit auf Kühlkörpern besser performen, aber abwarten



> die ersten Muster mit einer "1 zu 1-Adaption" der Größen waren nicht zufriedenstellend. Wir haben uns deshalb entschieden die 120 und 140 Millimeter intensiv und individuell zu verbessern, im kleinsten Detail. Dabei wurden gegenüber der 135mm Variante auch Änderungen an der Elektronik vorgenommen. Einen Retaillüfter unterscheidet von einem fest in einem Netzteil verbauten Lüfter auch zum Beispiel das Montagesystem und andere Details.
> 
> Unser Anspruch war es, keine alten Werte im neuen Gewand anzubieten sondern eine spür- und messbare Verbesserung des Produktes anzubieten. Die Silent Wings 2 zu übertreffen ist auch nicht mal eben schnell gemacht. Was nutzt eine "3" hinter dem Produktnamen, wenn wenig besser ist als zuvor?
> 
> Ich darf verraten: wir haben es geschafft! Wir haben einen spürbar besseren Lüfter entwickelt! Er kommt! Diesen Sommer! Höchstwahrscheinlich Ende Q2!



Quelle: Wo bleiben denn die Silent Wings 3?


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (26. April 2016)

Boogeyman015 schrieb:


> Als was benutzt du die denn? Als reine Gehäuselüfter? Im Luxx hat sich einer von be quiet! mal dazu geäußert und er meinte, dass die Silent Wings 3 als reine Gehäuselüfter kaum besser werden.



Ja, ich benutze die als reine Gehäuselüfter. Obwohl ich zugeben muss das ich sie auch auf die H100i GTX geschnallt habe, was auch super klappt. Die laufen jetzt schon seit Juni 2015 auf dem Radiator und meine Temps sind echt gut


----------



## Boogeyman015 (26. April 2016)

Ich hatte auch mal vor, meine gesamte Wakü mit Silent Wings auszustatten...das habe ich dann aber wegen den ganzen Threads verworfen :/


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (27. April 2016)

Boogeyman015 schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch mal vor, meine gesamte Wakü mit Silent Wings auszustatten...das habe ich dann aber wegen den ganzen Threads verworfen :/



Nichts gegen irgendjemand hier im Forum aber hier wird manchmal gern Panik gemacht. PCGH Tests haben gezeigt das der Unterschied maximal 1 Grad beträgt wenn du Silent Wings 2 benutzt. Wie gesagt ich habe sie am Radi und ich bin zufrieden, und mit 1 Grad Differenz kann ich gut leben.

Waku: Be Quiet Silentwings auf Radiatoren - Geht das? - YouTube


----------



## Meroveus (27. April 2016)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Darf man fragen welche du genommen hast ? Mein PC soll nämlich bald in ein Define R5 umziehen und ich brauche dafür neue PWM Lüfter. Ich wollte mir eigentlich 3 x 140mm Silent Wings 2 holen, aber wenn es da bessere Alternativen gibt dann würde ich natürlich lieber die nehmen.



Ich habe diese hier genommen: Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 14 Test and Review -. Die haben heruntergeregelt (7 Volt) fast die gleiche Leistung wie die Silent Wings 2 (bei 12 Volt) und eine daraus resultierende geringere Lautstärke. Hier zum Vergleich: Be Quiet Silent Wings 2 12mm PWM and 14mm PWM - Test and Review -

Hier noch ein Video (Augenmerk ab 4:50): PROLIMATECH ULTRA SLEEK VORTEX 14 TEST VERGLEICH REVIEW DEUTSCH HD - YouTube

Weiterer Pluspunkt war für mich die Dicke von 15mm, da ich ebenfalls das R5 besitze und der Abstand von Lüfter zu Staubfilter (in der Front) sehr gering ist und bei 25mm dicken Lüftern (habe genug Lüfter zum testen da ) zu einer subjektiv höheren Lautstärke führt.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (27. April 2016)

Meroveus schrieb:


> Ich habe diese hier genommen: Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 14 Test and Review -. Die haben heruntergeregelt mehr Leistung als die Silent Wings 2 (bei voller Drehzahl) und eine daraus resultierende geringere Lautstärke. Hier zum Vergleich: Be Quiet Silent Wings 2 12mm PWM and 14mm PWM - Test and Review -
> 
> Hier noch ein Video (Augenmerk ab 4:50): PROLIMATECH ULTRA SLEEK VORTEX 14 TEST VERGLEICH REVIEW DEUTSCH HD - YouTube
> 
> Weiterer Pluspunkt war für mich die Dicke von 15mm, da ich ebenfalls das R5 besitze und der Abstand von Lüfter zu Staubfilter (in der Front) sehr gering ist und bei 25mm dicken Lüftern (habe genug Lüfter zum testen da ) zu einer subjektiv höheren Lautstärke führt.



Danke, ich werde die Silent Wings mal testen, da sie ja jetzt schon unterwegs sind. Falls das Ergebnis nicht zufriedenstellend sein sollte, schick ich die Dinger zurück und teste dann mal die Prolimatech.


----------



## v3nom (9. August 2016)

Aus dem Base Forum:



> aktuell ist der 16.08.2016 als Release - Termin für die SW 3 angegeben.


----------



## ACDSee (9. August 2016)

@*Boogeyman015*
Ich hab 3 Silent Wings 3 140mm (aus dem Dark Base Pro 900) auf einem 420er-Radiator. Sie machen Ihren Job ganz ordentlich. Auch maximal aufgedreht sind sie nahezu unhörbar.
Sie lassen sich sehr einfach auf Radiatoren verschrauben. Der statische Druck könnte etwas besser sein.
Auch wenn ich persönlich die Lüfter eher für Luftkühlung optimiert sehe, für eine leises und kühles System langt es.

hier mal in verschiedenen Lagen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin mir derzeit nicht sicher, ob ich nochmal 2 SW3 für die Front holen soll oder lieber auch im Deckel auf 1.500er Noctua gehe.
Die SW3 sind leiser, die Noctua sind aber bei weitem kräftiger. Wahrscheinlich sind die SW3 bei gleicher Lautstärke einen ticken besser.


----------



## corcoran2 (9. August 2016)

Na endlich.....

Nur schade, dass es das Dark Base 900 nicht schon vor 1 Jahr gab, so muss/will ich mein Silent Base 600 mit den SW3 neu ausstatten!


----------



## Kiss2016 (11. August 2016)

Moin,

hinter den Kulissen ist wohl bereits die Webpage für die neuen SW3 in Vorbereitung: (aus dem normalen Menü nicht verlinkt)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was man erkennen kann (falls es stimmt):

- etwas leiser 
- etwas mehr Druck
- Fördervolumen fast gleich
- leichter (167 g vs 300g [140mm])
- es gibt eine Highspeed Version @1600 U/min
- höherer Energieverbrauch (bis 4,4 W HS Version 140mm, 3,6 W Standard PWM 140mm)
- UVP etwa wie SW2 (25 € 140mm PWM)

Ich konnte 120mm und 140mm erkennen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. August 2016)

Hier findet sich alles:
Lüfter mit Hersteller: be quiet, Gelistet seit: ab 2016 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## doctor1985 (12. August 2016)

Gerade direkt 3 pwm 140mm bestellt, danke die Info!


----------



## chrissummers (13. August 2016)

Habe ich genau so gemacht. Wurde auch schon versendet. Werde dann mit dem Noctua S12A und dem A15 vergleichen können, bin gespannt.


----------



## corcoran2 (13. August 2016)

He, wer versendet denn schon? Ich sehe immer nur "Vorbestellungen möglich".


----------



## Narbennarr (13. August 2016)

Ja werden sie vereinzelt. Die Teile werden ja schon länger produziert, immerhin hat das Dark Base drei Stück davon drin


----------



## chrissummers (13. August 2016)

Hab in Österreich bestellt e-tec und das versandkostenfrei. Richtig gut, aber mal schauen wann es denn letztendlich ankommt


----------



## doctor1985 (14. August 2016)

corcoran2 schrieb:


> He, wer versendet denn schon? Ich sehe immer nur "Vorbestellungen möglich".



e-tec.at / Lüfter 140x140 / BE QUIET! Silent Wings 3 PWM 140x140x25

Dieser Shop hat sie wohl lagernd.


----------



## corcoran2 (14. August 2016)

Danke, habe bestellt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. August 2016)

Mich irritieren die 6W Leistungsaufnahme. Das würde bedeuten, dass es mit zwei Lüftern pro Anschluss am Mainboard ganz knapp mit den üblichen 1A max. Belastung wird:
be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM High-Speed 140mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
• Leistungsaufnahme: 6W •


----------



## Narbennarr (15. August 2016)

Da sagst du was, da scheint wirklich extrem viel zu sein. Auch die low speed Variante ist mit 3,6W schon nicht sparsam. Sogar ein A14 industrial 2000 verbraucht weniger und hat auch 6-Pol Motor, seltsam.
Oder haben wie wohl möglich bei der maximalen Leistungsaufnahme den Anlaufstrom berücksichtigt?!


----------



## John_Wick (15. August 2016)

Fractal Venturi-HF14 runtergeregelt leistet mehr als der Silent Wings 3 und ist trotzdem leise.

Ich denke so wird es kommen.


----------



## Pixy (15. August 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Mich irritieren die 6W Leistungsaufnahme. Das würde bedeuten, dass es mit zwei Lüftern pro Anschluss am Mainboard ganz knapp mit den üblichen 1A max. Belastung wird:
> be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM High-Speed 140mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> • Leistungsaufnahme: 6W •



Wieviel PWM - Lüfter am Stück, kann man denn im "Normalfall" über einen PWM - Anschluss auf dem Mainbord anschließen bzw. darüber laufen lassen?
Da ich auch auf die Silent Wings 3 warte und 5 von ihnen benötige, wäre ich gezwungen, mindestens 2 von den Lüftern über einen PWM - Anschluss laufen zu lassen.

Meine Idee war, den Hecklüfter am optionalen CPU PWM Anschluss am Bord anzuschließen und die zwei im Deckel über einen PWM Anschluss vom Bord laufen zu lassen.
Ehrlich gesagt ist das "Neuland" für mich, da ich bisher nie soviele PWM Lüfter am Stück hatte, daher wäre ich für Hilfe dankbar.


Nachtrag: Für mich kommen die normalen Silent Wings 3 in Frage.
be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM 140mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. August 2016)

Pixy schrieb:


> Wieviel PWM - Lüfter am Stück, kann man denn im "Normalfall" über einen PWM - Anschluss auf dem Mainbord anschließen bzw. darüber laufen lassen?


"Normalerweise" 1A, bei üblichen 1W Leistung kann man darum sehr viele Lüfter (12 Stk.) direkt an einen Anschluss setzt. Man bemerkt aber schon, dass die Maximalspannung mit jedem weiteren Lüfter etwas sinkt. Das ist aber egal, weil niemand Lüfter mit 12V betreibt sondern immer nach Geräusch eingestellt wird. Ich befürchte eher, das einige die sehr langsame Beschleunigen von Lüftern als Kritikpunkt sahen und es darum mehr Leistung gibt. Das fände ich aber sehr ungünstig, weil sich die Temperaturen von CPU und Chipsatz sehr schnell mal unter kurzer Belastung erhöhen. Da muss ein Lüfter nicht sofort die Drehzahl erhöhen, das reicht auch mit einem ordentlichen Dämpungsglied ud nichts weiter ist die bisher eher geringe Leistung von 1W.  Die kleines Varianten mit 1000U/min haben 3,6W Leistungsaufnahmne, da kannst Du auch zwei von an einen Anschluss hängen.

Natürlich muss man bedenken, das ich die Variante mit 1600U/min auswählte, Laut Propellerkurve steigt der Leistungsbedarf in dritter Potenz zur Drehzahl, wenn wir von einem Watt bei 1000U/min ausgehen, wären bei 1600U/min deren vier notwendig. Mit 6W gibt es etwas Sicherheit.

Die Lösung Deines Problem wären diese tolle Splitter, dann kannst Du bedenkenlos alle Lüfter an einen Anschluss hängen, weil vom Mainboard nur das PWM-Signal genommen wird, die Stromversorgung kommt aus dem Netzteil:
Akasa Flexa FP5S PWM Splitter Cable Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Pixy (15. August 2016)

Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, dann kann ein PWM - Anschluss am Bord max. 1 Ampere ab.
Da ich die Watt - Zahl der Lüfter kenne und weiß, sie benötigen max. 12V, müsste ein Lüfter auf ca. 0,3 Ampere kommen. 
Ist das bis hierher korrekt? Da ich/wir die Ampere nicht kennen, kann man sie im Grunde nur errechnen.

Von den kleinen PWM - Lüfter müssten also folglich 3 Stk. über einen PWM - Anschluss des Bords laufen können?!?
Deine Lösung finde ich aber um einiges einfacher und es dürfte wesentlich einfacher sein, die Kabel zu verlegen. 


Nachtrag:
Da ich diesen schicke Teil noch habe, müsste ich mir aber im Grunde nix neu kaufen und könnte/müsste 3 Lüfter Problemlos über einen PWM - Anschluss laufen lassen können.
Arctic PWM Verteiler-Kabel 40 cm - sleeved black/black


----------



## v3nom (15. August 2016)

PWM hat ja den Vorteil, dass man nur das PWM Signal vom MB braucht. Die Spannung kann auhc direkt vom NT kommen. So machen das PWM Splitter und Hubs mit mehr als 3 Anschlüssen oft. Die 12V kommen direkt vom NT, wodurch es fast schon egal ist wieviele Lüfter das sind


----------



## Pixy (15. August 2016)

Funktioniert nur nicht immer, wie man hier oft im Forum liest.
Die Lüfter laufen bei vielen dennoch mit den vollen 12V.

Beim aktuellen Be Quiet Dark Base 900 Pro, soll es auch nicht so funktionieren wie es gedacht ist.
Im Thread dazu, liest man mehr als oft, dass  die Lüfter trotz des PWM Signals, mit vollen 12V laufen.
Erst wenn man die 12V Leitung kappt, soll es funktionieren.  Wozu also dann noch so ein Hub?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. August 2016)

4-PIN Lüfter funktionieren an jeder Mainboardsteuerung, weil sie das PWM-Signal verstehen und genauso über die Spannung regelbar sind.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (15. August 2016)

Der Teil mit der höheren Leistungsaufnahme wundert mich allerdings auch.
Vom Marketing her hört man ja immer nur, dass diese durch die zwei zusätzlichen Pole seitens der Motorisierung verbessert werden soll. So auch das hauseigenen FAQ:


> Der 6-Pol Motor trägt zu einem sanfteren Übergang zwischen den einzelnen  Magnetpolen bei. Er sorgt für einen insgesamt vibrationsarmen und  leisen Betrieb bei einem gleichzeitig geringen Energieverbrauch.


Quelle

Wobei man hier natürlich auch fragen könnte, in wie weit man bei konventionellen Designs mit lediglich vier Polen überhaupt mit einem  ausschlaggebenden Leistungsverlust zu rechnen hat.
Denke mal, da wäre schon eher das Gewicht des Rotors der entscheidende Faktor.


----------



## Narbennarr (15. August 2016)

6W wären echt übel. Zum Vergleich: Ein A14 mit 1500 rpm ist mit 1.54W angegeben. Wenn ich meine 3 am Aquaero auf 100% laufen lasse, misst die Platine ~3.4W. Noctuas Daten sind also sehr realistisch. Wie zum Teufel kommt der SW3 auf das 4fache?
Der Anlaufstrom bei den 3en liegt bei zusammen 5.1W


----------



## DerKabelbinder (16. August 2016)

Bei Noctua soll die Leistungsaufnahme durch die drei Phasen bei 2000 U/min angeblich um 0,25W sinken.

Keine Ahnung, was Be Quiet da angestellt hat. Vielleicht werden die Rotoren ja mittlerweile aus Blei angegossen 

Mal als Vergleich:
Pure Wings 2 = 1.08W
Silent Wings (135mm 6-Pol) = 1.56W
Shadow Wings = 2.40W
Silent Wings 2 = 2.40W
Silent Wings 3 (6-Pol) = 3.60W

Anscheinend skaliert es vor allem mit dem Gewicht. Könnte ja mal wer seinen SW3 auf die Waage legen [emoji14]


----------



## Threshold (16. August 2016)

Pixy schrieb:


> Beim aktuellen Be Quiet Dark Base 900 Pro, soll es auch nicht so funktionieren wie es gedacht ist.
> Im Thread dazu, liest man mehr als oft, dass  die Lüfter trotz des PWM Signals, mit vollen 12V laufen.
> Erst wenn man die 12V Leitung kappt, soll es funktionieren.  Wozu also dann noch so ein Hub?



Das liegt aber dann eher daran, dass es nicht korrekt eingestellt ist.
Der PWM Hub nützt dir nichts, wenn du im Bios den Port im DC Modus betreibst.
Ebenso darfst du natürlich keine Fake PWM Anschluss nutzen -- davon gibt es auch eine Menge.
Am Sichersten bist du, wenn du das PWM Signal direkt vom CPU Lüfteranschluss abnimmst. Der ist garantiert PWM.
Den CPU Lüfter kann man dann auch am Hub anschließen, ist kein Problem.

Bei meinem Case funktioniert der Hub jedenfalls exakt so, wie er soll -- auch weil ich weiß, was man wie einstellen muss.


----------



## chrissummers (16. August 2016)

Meine Lieferung verzögert sich leider (vermutlich weils eben aus Österreich kommt). Am 18. soll er nun kommen.

Falls Interesse besteht kann ich 
1. einen subjektiven Lautstärkevergleich mit dem Noctua A15 machen (auf 3 Stufen, 500/700/1000 rpm) und
2. testen bei wieviel rpm der Lüfter etwa anläuft.

Auch denkbar wäre ein Luftstromvergleich gegen den A15 mit gleichen RPM (mit Blatt Papier in der Mitte).

Für die meisten ist der A15 zwar jetzt nicht unbedingt der direkte Konkurrent, aber einen hochwertigen Gehäuselüfter habe ich sonst nicht zum Vergleich.

Wobei, wenn ich drüber nachdenke müsste ich eigtl erst den Luftstrom testen, so dass ich gleichen Luftstrom habe und dann die Lautstärke teste. Mal schauen, ob mir das die Mühe wert ist ^^


----------



## Pixy (16. August 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das liegt aber dann eher daran, dass es nicht korrekt eingestellt ist.
> Der PWM Hub nützt dir nichts, wenn du im Bios den Port im DC Modus betreibst.
> Ebenso darfst du natürlich keine Fake PWM Anschluss nutzen -- davon gibt es auch eine Menge.
> Am Sichersten bist du, wenn du das PWM Signal direkt vom CPU Lüfteranschluss abnimmst. Der ist garantiert PWM.
> ...



Also der Hub von meinem PHANTEKS funzt auch nicht wie es soll.
Drei Gehäuselüfter laufen darüber und wenn ich im UEFI PWM einstelle, drehen sie kurioserweise schneller, als wenn ich sie im DC Modus laufen lasse.
Zumal ich sie im DC Mode so einstellen kann, dass die Lüfter erst ab 38° Grad CPU Temperatur anspringen. Im PWM drehen sie lauter und durchgängig. 

Und den Stromsnschluss habe ich nichtmal angeschlossen, bei 3 Lüfter geht das auch so.
Das Problem habe ich aber bald los, sobald ich die 5 Silent Wings 3 PWM Lüfter hier habe.

Woher erkenne ich einen Fake PWM Anschluss? 
Steht es im Handbuch oder muss ich es tatsächlich testen?

Ich hätte den Hecklüfter mit die zwei im Deckel, über den optionalen CPU PWM Anschluss laufen lassen, der müsste echt sein.


----------



## bath92 (16. August 2016)

Erste Review: Produktvorstellung: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 - Allround-PC.com

Leider ohne wesentliche Informationen, bis auf das kurze Video zur Lautstärke. 

Edit:



Pixy schrieb:


> Also der Hub von meinem PHANTEKS funzt auch nicht wie es soll.
> Drei Gehäuselüfter laufen darüber und wenn ich im UEFI PWM einstelle, drehen sie kurioserweise schneller, als wenn ich sie im DC Modus laufen lasse.
> Zumal ich sie im DC Mode so einstellen kann, dass die Lüfter erst ab 38° Grad CPU Temperatur anspringen. Im PWM drehen sie lauter und durchgängig.
> 
> ...



Du hast ein Asus-Board, da sollten alle 4-Pin-Lüfteranschlüsse "echte PWM-Anschlüsse" sein.
Wenn ich mich nicht täusche hatte MSI bei einigen Z87- und Z97-Boards zwar 4-Pin-Lüfteranschlüsse verbaut, welche aber in Wahrheit nur 3-Pin-Anschlüsse waren und somit nur eine reine Spannungssteuerung ermöglichten.

Wie du schon anmerkst kannst du im UEFI zwischen DC- und PWM-Mode wechseln. Im DC-Modus kannst du die Lüfter zwar komplett zum Stillstand zwingen, aber nicht den kompletten Drehzahlbereich ausschöpfen.
Würde deshalb auf PWM-Modus stellen und dafür die Lüfter einfach bis zum unhörbaren runterregeln, mach ich bei meinem Asus-Board auch so.
Wenn das PWM-Signal niedrig genug eingestellt wird könnte auch hier ein komplettes Abschalten der Lüfter möglich sein, hängt aber auch von den verwendeten Lüftern und deren Anlaufspannung ab.


----------



## kadney (16. August 2016)

Ist schon bekannt, wann die Lüfter von PCGH gestetet werden? 
Und wofür sind die "High Speed" Varianten gedacht? Für Radiatoren?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (16. August 2016)

Die High-Speed Varianten sind vermutlich für eine hohe Leistung gedacht. Unabhängig vom Einsatzzweck.
Fragt sich nur, wie leise sie dann noch sind


----------



## kadney (16. August 2016)

Zumindest bei Geizhals gibt es ja schon Werte:

Silent Wings 3
Abmessungen: 120x120x25mm • Umdrehungen: 1450rpm • Luftdurchsatz: 80.47m³/​h • Luftdruck: 1.79mmH₂O • Lautstärke: 16.4dB(A) • Leistungsaufnahme: 1.44W

Silent Wings 3 High-Speed
Abmessungen: 120x120x25mm • Umdrehungen: 2200rpm • Luftdurchsatz: 124.58m³/​h • Luftdruck: 3.37mmH₂O • Lautstärke: 28.6dB(A) Leistungsaufnahme: 4.44W


----------



## DerKabelbinder (18. August 2016)

Habe mittlerweile mal einen 140er 3-Pin und einen 140er 4-Pin (High-Speed) bekommen.
Zur Messung der Leistung bin ich noch nicht gekommen. Aber rein akustisch schneiden sie gegenüber dem Vorgänger schonmal deutlich schlechter ab. Selbst mein zwei Jahre alter Silent Wings 2 zeichnet sich schlimmstenfalls durch ein dezentes Brummen aus.
Die SW3 haben dahingegen ein zwar nur leichtes aber dennoch durchgehendes,  metallenes Rattern (freiblasend hörbar ab ~20cm im stillen Raum). Stellenweise leiden sie sogar unter einem Brummen, dass ich so schon eher von den eLoop kenne.

Näheres dazu:
 BeQuiet Silent Wings 3

Bei eintretender Besserung wird editiert.
Ansonsten sehe (bzw. höre) ich rein akustisch momentan leider keinerlei Besserung gegenüber den SW2


----------



## Adi1 (18. August 2016)

Naja, irgendwann sind die physikalischen Grenzen mal ausgereizt 

Danke für die Arbeit, Herr/Frau DerKabelbinder


----------



## Narbennarr (18. August 2016)

Ausreizen schön und gut, aber klackern sollte einer guter Lüfter einfach nicht!


----------



## Adi1 (18. August 2016)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Ausreizen schön und gut, aber klackern sollte einer guter Lüfter einfach nicht!



Ja klar, da gebe ich dir Recht


----------



## Narbennarr (18. August 2016)

Hoffen wir mal DerKabelbinder hat einfach schlechte Exemplare bekommen, blöd für ihn, gut für uns  Hab sie ja auch schon hier uns es juckt mich in den Fingern, aber keine Zeit^^


----------



## John_Wick (18. August 2016)

Ich bin gespannt wie die SW3 sich so schlagen. Hatte vor mir das Dark Base Pro 900 zu kaufen. Wenn sich aber herausstellt, dass die SW3 nicht so der Hit sind (es wurde ihnen ja schon eine nur mittelmäßige Kühlleistung zugesprochen da sie halt auf Silent getrimmt sind) würde ich die SW3 ausbauen und verkaufen die wird sicher jemand abkaufen und stattdessen kommen drei Fractal Venturi HF-14 rein. Zwei vorne einer hinten und dann kann man die ja mit der Lüftersteuerung vom Dark Base schön auf 5V runterregeln und nach Bedarf bei Last in Spielen etwas schneller laufen lassen. Ich wette das Lautstärke/Fördervolumen Verhältnis ist dabei besser als wenn man die SW3 verwendet.


----------



## Threshold (18. August 2016)

Keine Ahnung, wieso die Lüfter jetzt nieder geknüppelt werden.
Ich hab das Dark Base Pro und die drei Lüfter sind spitzenmäßig.
Da klackert nichts, da knistert nichts, die Leistung ist sehr gut.


----------



## John_Wick (18. August 2016)

Ich sag nicht dass die SW3 schlecht sind. Aber damit die vernünftig was wuppen darf man sie bestimmt nicht runterregeln. Die Venturi kann man runterregeln und sie fördern trotzdem noch ordentlich und haben noch Reserven falls es mal sehr warm wird. Andererseits sind die SW3 natürlich sehr leise.

Ich bin hin und hergerissen. Ich weiß aber definitiv dass es das Dark Base Pro 900 wird.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (19. August 2016)

Es ist eben eine Frage der persönlichen Definition, was für einen noch leise genug oder eben schon zu laut erscheint.
Die SW3 sind insgesamt natürlich immernoch leise, aber nicht leiser als die SW2.

Habe dazu mittlerweile mal ein YouTube-Video verfasst:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GAhFDG7HHk4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Meines Erachtens hört man beim SW2 nur noch den Luftstrom. Das Lager ist im Grunde genommen komplett lautlos.


----------



## Narbennarr (19. August 2016)

Das Geräusch bei SW3 ist echt seltsam.  Ich hab ja zig- Lager gehört aber so hat sich keines Angehört. Als würde das Metall vibrieren...


----------



## chrissummers (19. August 2016)

oh mein Gott, wenn mein Exemplar sich genau so anhört geht der sofort zurück :/ Für Silentfanatiker ein Graus.


----------



## keks4 (19. August 2016)

ACDSee schrieb:


> @*Boogeyman015*
> Ich hab 3 Silent Wings 3 140mm (aus dem Dark Base Pro 900) auf einem 420er-Radiator. Sie machen Ihren Job ganz ordentlich. Auch maximal aufgedreht sind sie nahezu unhörbar.
> Sie lassen sich sehr einfach auf Radiatoren verschrauben. Der statische Druck könnte etwas besser sein.
> Auch wenn ich persönlich die Lüfter eher für Luftkühlung optimiert sehe, für eine leises und kühles System langt es.
> ...


Würdest du sie grundsätzlich empfehlen für Radiatoren? 
Sehe ich das richtig das du sie auf dem Radiator Pull Montiert hast? Wie sehen die Temps aus im Vergleich zu anderen Lüftern?


----------



## Chimera (19. August 2016)

@DerKabelbinder: Frage, ändert sich das Geräuschniveau eigentlich durch nen Tag einlaufen lassen bei 12V? Manche Lüfter mögen es ja, wenn sie erst mal hart rangenommen werden  Rein vom Rotorgeräusch her klingen sie ja nicht so schlecht, aber beim Nahmikrofon-nahe-der-Nabe, da klingt es schon krass.
Das einzige, was mich immo an den SW3 reizt: sie verfügen über ne gute Möglichkeit zur Befestigung am Radi. Wäre noch interessant, jedenfalls reizen sich mich immo mehr als die Phanteks.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (19. August 2016)

Es ist mit dem zeitlichen Abstand natürlich nur schwer zu sagen, aber es kann durchaus sein, dass die SW3 nach dem EInlaufen eine Nuance leiser geworden sind.
Ein paar Stunden 12V sollte man auch den "besseren" Lüftern immer mal geben. Einfach um sicher gehen zu können, dass die Schmiermittel vor dem gedrosselten Einsatz bestmöglich verteilt werden. Man weiß schließlich nie, wie lange die jeweiligen Modelle in der Produktion schon vorgelaufen wurden


----------



## Adi1 (19. August 2016)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Es ist mit dem zeitlichen Abstand natürlich nur schwer zu sagen, aber es kann durchaus sein, dass die SW3 nach dem EInlaufen eine Nuance leiser geworden sind.
> Ein paar Stunden 12V sollte man auch den "besseren" Lüftern immer mal geben. Einfach um sicher gehen zu können, dass die Schmiermittel vor dem gedrosselten Einsatz bestmöglich verteilt werden. Man weiß schließlich nie, wie lange die jeweiligen Modelle in der Produktion schon vorgelaufen wurden



Jo, warten wir mal ab


----------



## Narbennarr (20. August 2016)

Weitere Meinung zu den SW3:



> ich habe gestern 4 x die neuen Silent Wings 3 bekommen, in der 140mm PWM Ausführung mit 1000rpm. Sie ersetzen 4 x Silent Wings 2 mit den gleichen Specs.
> Nach dem Einbauen ist mir direkt aufgefallen, dass mein Rechner jetzt ordentlich brummt, mit den 4 x Silent Wings 2, die vorher drin waren, ist das nicht gewesen.
> Ich habe also mich ein bisschen auf Spurensuche begeben und "gefühlt", wo denn die Schwingungen herkommen, und sie kommen eindeutig von den SW3.
> 
> ...



Quelle: Brummen und Tickern - Silent Wings 3 140mm PWM 1000rpm


Hier etwas positiver, laut User ohne Nebengeräusche



> Jedenfalls, der 140iger PWM lässt sich auf meinem Asus bis auf 15% runterregeln, da kann man den Rotorblättern schon beim drehen zuschauen. Lass den im Idle mit 500 und unter Last bis knapp 800rpm drehen. Das ist dann für mich die Grenze von nahezu unhörbar, bis hörbar. Maximaldrehzahl von 1000rpm wird erreicht, wäre mir aber "zu laut"
> Der 120iger geht ebenfalls sehr weit runter, auch auf 15%, ist aber mit um die 200rpm extrem langsam. Auch hier lass ich den mit 500rpm im Idle drehen und unter Last mit bis knapp 800rpm. Der 120iger dreht mit bis zu 1450rpm, die werden ebenfalls erreicht.
> 
> 
> ...



Quelle: Wo bleiben denn die Silent Wings 3? - Seite 6


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. August 2016)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Habe dazu mittlerweile mal ein YouTube-Video verfasst:
> Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 versus Silent Wings 2 - Noise Comparison - YouTube


Das sind genau die Geräusche, die mich aus meinen DPP11-550W "in den Wahnsinn" treiben. 
Dann habe ich mit der Vermutung, weil eine Lokalisierung im laufenden Rechner wirklich
schwierig ist, ziemlich richtig gelegen, auch wenn es immer wieder pauschal hieß, dass ein
SW3 absolut ruhig ist. Nein, eben nicht


----------



## John_Wick (20. August 2016)

Ich hab mir das Video auch mal angesehen bzw angehört. Bin nach wie vor skeptisch. Aus diesem Grund werde ich die Lüfter aus dem Dark Base Pro 900 durch drei Fractal Venturi HF-14 ersetzen und diese dann mit 5V betreiben, bei Bedarf höherstellen und ich hab meinen Frieden gefunden.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (20. August 2016)

Mit den HF-14 macht man derzeit definitiv nichts verkehrt.

Habe mittlerweile auch schon die eine oder andere Messung durchgeführt und muss sagen, dass die SW3 auch seitens der Performance wie zu erwarten keine Weltrekorde brechen 
Für 15-16 Euro wären sie vielleicht eine Überlegung wert. Aber selbst dann würde ich ehrlich gesagt doch wieder zu Fractal greifen. Die sind in meinen Augen ausgereifter und kommen auch mit der vierpoligen Motorisierung bestens zurecht.


----------



## John_Wick (20. August 2016)

Ja und außerdem kann man die im Sommer falls es mal zu warm unter Last wird noch aufdrehen. Klar wirds dann lauter aber wenn man zockt stört mich das nicht.


----------



## chrissummers (21. August 2016)

Was mich wundert: im Straight Power E10 ist doch auch ein SW3 und da höre ich keine solchen Geräusche raus, selbst wenn ich ganz nah ran gehe. Bin extrem empfindlich, aber das Netzteil wirkte auf mich bisher grandios leise.

Wurde da noch was an den Lüftern geändert oder gibt es einfach eine starke Serienstreuung oder wie oder was? ^^


----------



## Narbennarr (21. August 2016)

Derzeit sieht es nach starker Serienstreuung aus, was bei einem Premiumlüfter nicht sein darf


----------



## keks4 (21. August 2016)

Das sieht nach Kinderkrankheiten aus, weshalb man immer 2-3 Monate warten sollte bevor man bestellt  (selbes Spiel beim Dark Base, das wird jetzt auch nochmal überarbeitet, (Problem mit Spaltmass etc ) dies ist der Grund weshalb es in den nächsten 2 Monaten nirgends zu haben ist..)


----------



## DerKabelbinder (21. August 2016)

Ich denke nicht, dass sich die Probleme innerhalb weniger Wochen beheben lassen... sofern es nicht noch mit kleineren Schwankungen in der Produktion zusammenhängt.
Seit den Prototypen, die auch schon rund 2-3 Jahre im Umlauf sind, hat sich in dieser Hinsicht jedenfalls nicht all zu viel getan.


----------



## keks4 (21. August 2016)

Ich denke das sehr wohl, schließlich haben die SW3 in Netzteilen seit jahren zu grossen teilen absolut lautlos ihren Dienst verrichtet, nun wird es zum anfang des Marktstart der einzelnen  Lüfter (die ja u. A. Ein anderes Rahmendesign bekommen) noch einige Schwierigkeiten geben, dies wird BQ! wohl bald in den Griff bekommen


----------



## John_Wick (21. August 2016)

Sind die Lüfter in den Netzteilen nicht andere Silent Wings Lüfter? Bin der Meinung, irgendwo mal gelesen zu haben, dass es sich um 135mm Lüfter handelt. Also nicht identisch mit den Silent Wings 3.


----------



## keks4 (21. August 2016)

Die in den Netzteilen (und bestimmten CPU Kühlern) verwendeten Lüfter sind  "Vorserienmodelle" der SW3, da sie bereits den neuen 6Pol Motor nutzen  (was die wesentliche Neuerung der SW3 ggü. Den SW2 ist)
Also könnte man sie "Silent Wings 2.5" nennen, da sie mehr sind als SW2 und weniger als SW3, die nochmal überarbeitet wurden gegenüber denen in Netzteilen


----------



## Narbennarr (21. August 2016)

keks4 schrieb:


> Ich denke das sehr wohl, schließlich haben die SW3 in Netzteilen seit jahren zu grossen teilen absolut lautlos ihren Dienst verrichtet, nun wird es zum anfang des Marktstart der einzelnen  Lüfter (die ja u. A. Ein anderes Rahmendesign bekommen) noch einige Schwierigkeiten geben, dies wird BQ! wohl bald in den Griff bekommen



Gerade deswegen sollte man meinen, das alles reibungslos laufen müssten...Lager und Antrieb sind schon lange in Produktion.


----------



## keks4 (21. August 2016)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Gerade deswegen sollte man meinen, das alles reibungslos laufen müssten...Lager und Antrieb sind schon lange in Produktion.


Abwarten und Tee trinken, wir werden sehen wie es in ein paar Wochen aussehen wird.
BQ! Hat bewiesen das sie lautlose Lüfter mit 6Pol Motor bauen können, die werden das zum Launch der SW3 wohl kaum vergessen haben wie man das macht ....


----------



## DerKabelbinder (21. August 2016)

Ich weiß nicht, mein 135er vom Dark Rock Pro 3 ist ist nur bedingt leise. Jedenfalls vom Lager her auch wieder deutlich anfälliger als die SW2. Das Straight Power nehme ich so im normalen Betrieb nicht wahr. Wobei die Drehzahlen da natürlich auch entsprechend gering ausfallen und ich mir das NT nicht direkt ans Ohr halte 

Finde es jedenfalls ein wenig enttäuschend, dass man nach der ja doch relativ langen Wartezeit mit immernoch nicht gänzlich ausgewachsenen Produkten daherkommt. Aber warten wir ab... ich lasse mich da gerne noch überraschen


----------



## John_Wick (21. August 2016)

Ich finde es schade, ich kaufe mir das Dark Base Pro 900 und das ist ein geiles Gehäuse wie ich finde, und dann ist es natürlich ärgerlich wenn in der Preisklasse die Lüfter nur durchschnittlich sind und ich nochmal ca. 50€ für drei Venturi investieren muss. Die SW3 kann ich natürlich weiterverkaufen aber trotzdem etwas unglücklich. Habe ein Dark Power Pro 11 Netzteil, das ist unhörbar leise. Keine komischen Geräusche, gar nichts. Bestimmt arbeitet be quiet mit Hochdruck an einer Lösung.


----------



## Leob12 (21. August 2016)

Wäre auch besser wenn sie mit Hochdruck arbeiten, mit sowas habe ich nicht gerechnet.


----------



## Devury (21. August 2016)

Ich habe leider die selben Probleme mit meinem Dark Power Pro 11 650W. Da ich noch auf das Dark Base Pro 900 warte, überlege ich, ob es nicht doch besser wäre, ein anderes Gehäuse zu kaufen.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (23. August 2016)

Hier mal ein paar vorläufige Messungen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Silent Wings 2* versus* Silent Wings 3 High-Speed
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*X* = *U/min*
*Y* = *m³/h*

*Airflow *= *freiblasend *bzw. ohne weitere Barrieren
*Radiator *= *Phobya G-Changer* (60mm tief, etwa 12 FPI)
*Heatsink *= *EKL Himalaya 2* (46mm tief, etwa 2mm Lamellenabstand)

In Abhängigkeit der Drehzahl schlägt sich der SW2 fürs Erste besser.
Mag höchstens sein, dass die Ergebnisse bei einem extrem engmaschigen und zugleich tiefen Radiator noch etwas variieren...


----------



## target2804 (23. August 2016)

Hätte die Graphen noch mit Einheiten versehen. Man kann zwar erahnen, was was ist, aber für manchen bestimmt nichtssagend


----------



## chrissummers (24. August 2016)

Da mein SW3 noch bei der Packstation liegt seit ich von den bisher eher mittelmäßigen Meldungen gehört habe, wird er auch nicht abgeholt und geht zurück. Werde den Venturi bestellen und hoffentlich damit glücklich!


----------



## Meroveus (24. August 2016)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> In Abhängigkeit der Drehzahl schlägt sich der SW2 fürs Erste besser.
> Mag höchstens sein, dass die Ergebnisse bei einem extrem engmaschigen und zugleich tiefen Radiator noch etwas variieren...



Ein ganz schönes Armutszeugnis für die Silent Wings 3. Ich hätte mir schon eher leichte Verbesserungen, in allen Bereichen erhofft. Die Silent Wings 2 haben ja nun doch schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (24. August 2016)

So ganz kann ich die neuen SW3 auch noch nicht einordnen.
Ist ja nicht so, dass ich sie unbedingt schlechtreden will. Andererseits finden sich aber auch nur wenig unmittelbare Vorteile gegenüber den SW2. In irgendeinem Szenario _muss_ der SW3 ja eigentlich besser abschneiden, sonst hätte man ihn nicht so designt. Mit rund 60mm Tiefe seitens des Radiators und den 2mm Lamellenabstand + 46cm Tiefe seitens des Kühlers sollte aber eigentlich genügend Gegendruck gegeben sein, sodass der SW3 in der Tendenz ja eigentlich besser abschneiden müsste. Da frage ich mich natürlich, auf welchen Einsatz hin die neue Generation denn nun optimiert wurde. Irgendwo müssten sie dann ja doch Vorteile bieten...

Irgendwie führt mich das wieder zur Annahme, dass druckoptimierte Designs gar nicht mal in jedem Fall sinnvoll sind. Phanteks F140SP oder Fractals HF-14 kann sich  (in Abhängigkeit der Drehzahl) auf den besagten Kühlern beispielsweise auch _mindestens_ genau so gut schlagen, wie der NF-A14 von Noctua. Das nur als Beispiel.

Oder mein Aufbau ist schlichtweg ungeeignet, um den Einfluss von Luftdruck simulieren zu können.
Würde dem ja gerne einfach mal einen Praxistest gegenüberstellen, aber leider lassen sich die Silent Wings nur schwierig auf meinem Genesis montieren. Dessen Klammern greifen leider zu weit in den Rahmen hinein, weshalb sie schonmal gerne die Rotoren blockieren. Mal schauen, was sich da noch anbietet...




target2804 schrieb:


> Hätte die Graphen noch mit Einheiten versehen.  Man kann zwar erahnen, was was ist, aber für manchen bestimmt  nichtssagend



Hatte eigentlich gedacht, die textuellen Angaben würden reichen


----------



## keks4 (26. August 2016)

Wegen den vom Kabelbinder angesprochenen Lagergeräuschen, gehe ich richtig in der Annahme das man sie im normalen Betrieb nicht hört im geschlossenen Case?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. August 2016)

Wenn du mindestens einen Meter weit weg sitzt oder das Mesh nicht unbedingt aussieht, wie ein schweizer Käse, dann dürfte es da eigentlich keine Probleme geben.
Wenn du besonders geräuschempfindlich bist und das bessere P/L-Verhältnis suchst, dann bleib bei den Silent Wings 2.


----------



## keks4 (26. August 2016)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Wenn du besonders geräuschempfindlich bist und das bessere P/L-Verhältnis suchst, dann bleib bei den Silent Wings 2.



Als sehr Geräuschempfindlich würde ich mich nicht beschreiben, ich möchte die SW3 auf einem Radiator nutzen  
Spricht irgendwas gegen die PWM High Speed Variante?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. August 2016)

Nur die bis hier hin genannten Gründe 

Meines Erachtens sind die SW2 derzeit immernoch überlegen. Aber muss ja jeder selber wissen


----------



## Leob12 (26. August 2016)

keks4 schrieb:


> Als sehr Geräuschempfindlich würde ich mich nicht beschreiben, ich möchte die SW3 auf einem Radiator nutzen
> Spricht irgendwas gegen die PWM High Speed Variante?


Wieso willst du die unbedingt auf den Radiator setzen?


----------



## Narbennarr (26. August 2016)

keks4 schrieb:


> Als sehr Geräuschempfindlich würde ich mich nicht beschreiben, ich möchte die SW3 auf einem Radiator nutzen
> Spricht irgendwas gegen die PWM High Speed Variante?



Wenn du NICHT geräuschempfindlich bist, gibts es aber bessere Lüfter fürn Radi


----------



## keks4 (26. August 2016)

Mir ist klar das es bessere Lüfter gäbe, ich will nunmal einfach SW3  andere wollen ums verrecken ein 1000Watt Netzteil für Single GPU, ich will bestimmte Lüfter  (ich nehme an die Empfehlungen von euch für 140mm wären die Noiseblocker PK1 und Fractal Venturi ?)
Und natürlich will ich es leise haben, ich gehöre nur nicht zu den übertrieben geräuschempfindlichen


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. August 2016)

PK1 < HF-14
SW3 < HF-14
NF-A14  ≈ HF-14


----------



## keks4 (26. August 2016)

Wären die Venturi also besser für Radiatoren geeignet? Auch für Pull oder nur für Push?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. August 2016)

Vom reinen Fördervolumen her konnte der HF-14 auf meinem G-Changer (etwa 12 FPI auf 60mm Tiefe) eigentlich noch sehr gut abschneiden.
Kann nachher mal ein paar konkrete Werte durchgeben, falls Interesse besteht.


----------



## keks4 (26. August 2016)

Interesse würde durchaus bestehen


----------



## kr4d3ium (26. August 2016)

Tag auch, 
bin neu in dem Forum deswegen entschuldigt falls ich ein vielleicht bereits geklärtes Thema noch mal auffasse.
keks4 falls du noch auf die SW3 wartest kann ich dir Abhilfe verschaffen.
Hab mal nach den SW3 gegoogelt und bitte sehr: BQT BL064: be quiet SilentWings 3 120mm bei reichelt elektronik
Der ersten Link den ich anklick bzw Shop Werbung.

MfG Chris


----------



## keks4 (26. August 2016)

kr4d3ium schrieb:


> Tag auch,
> bin neu in dem Forum deswegen entschuldigt falls ich ein vielleicht bereits geklärtes Thema noch mal auffasse.
> keks4 falls du noch auf die SW3 wartest kann ich dir Abhilfe verschaffen.
> Hab mal nach den SW3 gegoogelt und bitte sehr: BQT BL064: be quiet SilentWings 3 120mm bei reichelt elektronik
> ...


Danke für deine mühen, der Thread ist jedoch bereits etwas älter und hat sich zu einem "SW3 Diskussionsthread" entwickelt, die SW3 sind am 16.8 erschienen (das wurde auch auf seite 2 oder so schon geschrieben )


----------



## kr4d3ium (26. August 2016)

Okay ja wie gesagt, entschuldigt falls ich ein bereits geklärtes Thema ich wieder aufgefasst habe :=

MfG Chris


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. August 2016)

Hier mal ein Vergleich im Push und Pull auf dem besagten G-Changer:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Push kann sich auch der HF-14 noch sehr gut durchsetzen. Im Pull fällt er dann wie zu sehen allerdings stark ab.
Überraschend gut schlägt sich hier vor allem der F140SP. Der geht zwar eher Richtung "leise" anstatt von "sehr leise", hat dafür aber eine solide Leistung in beiden Szenarien. Und ganz oben wie zu erwarten der 140mm eLoop 
Wenn man noch die Lautstärke hinzuzieht, dann ist aber selbstverständlich auf der NF-A14 nicht zu verachten.


----------



## keks4 (26. August 2016)

Wenn das so ist werde ich mir überlegen ob ich nicht doch die HF 14 nutzen werde auf dem Radiator, Danke 

Oder vlt sogar die Noctuas, solange ich daß ganze als Pull verbaue sehe ich die Lüfter ja nicht im Dark Base pro


----------

